# How long in training for a safe, sane, well broke horse?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

As long as it takes, could be a month, could be 3 months or longer.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Years.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Already broke? So that means he's at the trainers to fix what 'got broke' previously? Depends what's 'broke', what trauma or 'wrong lessons' the horse has learned & how much 'practice' he's had confirming that 'wrong' behaviour. Could take longer than to 'break' a horse well in the first place, could be there are only some little 'tune ups'. Depends what 'holes' there are in the training, what the trainer is like, their 'style', how 'well broke' you want him... etc, etc.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

& agree with both Wares & Acadian


----------



## IRideaHippogriff (Jul 19, 2016)

My trainer and I were just talking about this yesterday! It just depends on too many factors for anyone to give you a clear answer, including, but not limited to:

-Horse's past training (do they have to unlearn bad behaviors, or are they are blank slate? bad behaviors take longer)
-Horse's temperament (are they naturally energetic/forward/spooky or on the calmer side?)
-Horse's age (contributes to many but not all factors; for example, if they are young they should be able to get in good shape faster)
-Your goals 
-Number of days and type of training per week (not all trainers are equal)

But I think any type of training should be given a minimum of 2 months steady work and then re-assess. One month is SO SHORT. I know that's very common in parts of the US but it just does not seem feasible to me.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

@IRideaHippogriff I agree with you, a lot of factors go into it. Horse's health/feed regimen/management also plays a vital role in the horse's behavior, trainability, and sanity as well.

Two horses pop into my head as an example of this. 

One, an appaloosa gelding that I _briefly _trained, around 10 years old. He was professionally trained by a reputable natural horsemanship trainer out west who is known for the great horses he turns out. The horse was there for at least 90 days, but I think it was longer. Well, that horse came home, learned he could buck, and the rest is history. I put my foot in the stirrup after a week of ground work refreshing and he exploded into a bucking fit, kicking me as he bucked away. Despite all of that training and preparation, it all fell apart when he came home.

Even if everything is done right, it can still not work out.

Two, my morgan mare that I trained from being unhandleable, around 6 years old. After she was halter broke, it was a matter of weeks before she was saddle-broke. In fact, her second ride was a trail ride. She's has always been dependable outside of the arena, and dependable in general. I wouldn't hesitate to get on her anywhere because I know no matter what, she is willing to work with me over her own emotions.

And in my case, I _probably_ shouldn't have had her second ride be a trail ride, considering her first ride was just walking around the arena for 5 minutes but it's very telling about what kind of horse she is.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Diazwoman61 said:


> for your _average_ _already broke_ once horse, _how long_ in training to refresh, plug holes, and feel you have a safe, sane, well broke _trail horse_?


There are a lot of variables here, as you know. Any trainer worth giving money to should be able to get this done in under six months. Any shenanigans in less than 3 months. Unless you bring them a heck of a project, If they take any longer than that they wasted your money and weren't doing the work.

For what you want, you start with a horse that is pretty sound minded and no dangerous behavior to begin with. The rest is just wet saddle pads from riding outside.


----------



## addctd2horses (Jul 10, 2020)

I usually send mine for 6 months, from September to April. I do that because it's warmer at the trainers and I know they'll be rode 3-5 days a week all winter. I'm riding for trail, but she does a wide variety of things with them including cattle cutting. In my experience, it's this wide variety of experiences that makes them horses I'll keep till they die. They come back dead broke and happy to work. Then I ride them till November or December. By then it doesn't matter if they take time off, they remember the skill and go right back to it. I'm not having them trained to just be able to be ridden. I'm 57 and want them to trustworthy in all circumstances and trust me enough to listen to me. A large part of that is training. The rest is my bond with them.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

This is one of the best posts I’ve read on the topic.








This is how we train a fearless trail horse!


It seems that every time I come to this site, there are 2 or 3 or even more questions about training a trail horse to go anywhere and everywhere the rider points its head. Since this is what we do for a living, I thought I would try to explain what it takes and how to go about it. We have...




www.horseforum.com




Thanks @Cherie


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

If the horse was broken by a good, smart, patient trainer, that is to say it has a good foundation and good attitude about working, then it is a matter of putting the miles (kilometers) and forging that bond. I'd say at least 200 miles (325 km). JMO.


----------



## ButtermilkBuckskin (May 8, 2021)

A safe, sane, well broke horse you say? 

A _*lifetime *_of training is needed to provide that  .


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Trouble is, all of these things are subjective. 

Sane? Some horses when they're three, some horses only when in work, some horses never.

Broke? Broke to do what? Walk trot canter when asked, turns and stops? Some horses look dream perfect in an arena but can't load, tie, or walk out on a trail without losing their marbles. And the other way around too.

Safe? The truth is NO horse is really safe. Naturally calm horses with good manners in their home environment are the safest, then reduce from there.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

As already pointed out, training takes as long as it takes. And any training can only expose a horse to a limited amount of experiences. When sending a horse to training, one should also establish what such training should include. I knew some people who sent a horse to a well known trainer for three months. I don't know how much they paid, but It took over an hour to load the horse in the trailer for the ride home, and the horse tore up the inside of the trailer during the trip. I didn't see much change in the horse when it returned since it had already been ridden before being sent off.

Another thing to consider is that the training of the horse is only one consideration. Riding involves communication between the rider and the horse. If only one party of a couple learns a particular language, the two individuals may still find it hard to communicate. If a married couple are having difficulties communicating it is best for both to go together for help in learning to communicate rather than only one going or both going individually.


----------



## addctd2horses (Jul 10, 2020)

Though I don't feel qualified enough to train my own horses, I strongly agree most people cause their own problems with their horses. We actually had a girl at a boarding barn we were at, who claimed her horse could not GO OUTSIDE! LMBO I've watched so many people in the horse community say, "My horse can't/won't do that" but it's the OWNER who is afraid of everything. I've always loved animals and they know it. I'm calm with animals and know their language. If you're calm back that's 99% of it. I conquered my fear of Dressage riding when I bought a horse that needed a better rider. We both got better at our jobs and are soulmates. I don't agree in pushing an animal strongly that is afraid, but I'm not afraid to gently insist it's ok. There are horses that have a reason to be afraid of a stream. Our Standardbred became unsure when his sight began to decrease in his mid 20's. I knew he had never been a fearful horse and chose to allow him an extra minute to feel his way across. Sometimes an animal can smell a danger or feel it and we are partners with that animal. I might be the boss, but a good boss listens when a competent team member lets them know there's a problem. Just my opinion, but the only time I've ever taken a dive was when I had already TOLD the vet there was a problem with my horse's mouth. SHE told me that with her behavior, but he didn't listen till I insisted he look inside her mouth (after I fractured my pelvis because he wouldn't listen). It turned out she had a broken off Wolf Tooth that was being hit by the bit and I'm sure causing terrific pain. Endless people had told me to dump her. She's an amazing horse! There's nothing she won't do. Thank goodness I didn't blame the horse and listened to what she was telling me!

Anybody can claim they can teach riding, but IMHO It is a rare person who knows how to break a skill down and teach it to most people. Making it fun is half the battle. I'm sure it must be frustrating and boring to teach people who are afraid or not athletically inclined. I've homeschooled 8 children and the 3rd time I teach a grade, it's getting tedious. But I always remember that it's the student's FIRST time and my job to teach them a skill and make it fun. I sincerely wish there were more FUN riding instructors who cared that students truly become GOOD RIDERS!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Good to see you posting again @TXhorseman.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Good to see you posting again @TXhorseman.


Thanks.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> Good to see you posting again @TXhorseman.


Ditto!


----------



## Robert Atwood (Apr 27, 2021)

The most difficult task of training a horse is knowing when you have finished the training and the horse behaves like he is finished with training. When anyone can approach the horse and it performs almost perfectly than you can make the case that you have a finished horse. Using poor techniques while training the horse usually results in having to re-break the horse every time you take them out of the pasture !


----------

